# Beretta 92 X - failure to slide lock



## Zarreff (Sep 29, 2021)

New Beretta 92X - will lock back if racked w/ empty mag inserted. But, new 92X has never slide locked after last round when on the range. 
1) Original Beretta issued mags. 
2) Multiple 9 mm ammo manufacturers.
3) thumbs not resting on slide-lock
4) ~600 rounds thru weapon.
Any thought on why no slide lock back?

other than that, it’s a fantastic gun!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, maybe too much recoil spring(especially when using light loads, but the factory spring is 13 pounds and unless you a running really light stuff the 92x should lock back. Perhaps issue with slide release or spring, magazine spring or follower, suspects as well but on a new pistol? I'd suspect the new recoil spring w/ lighter loads. Since it fails to lock back on all your magazines, I'd try 9mm Nato ammo, if the Beretta doesn't lock back then it may be another issue.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Not sure if this applicable or not but it's a good video in any case.


----------



## Zarreff (Sep 29, 2021)

Thx for video but thumbs on slide lock is not the problem (#3).

It has never locked back. Two handed, strong hand only, off hand only. I experimented 20 to 30 rounds w/ a single round in multiple mags (3 original factory beretta mags w/ purchase) and fired w/ “limp wrist”, low grip, high grip, etc.

Only thing I did not do is fire from a bench/vice setup.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Zarreff said:


> Thx for video but thumbs on slide lock is not the problem (#3).
> 
> It has never locked back. Two handed, strong hand only, off hand only. I experimented 20 to 30 rounds w/ a single round in multiple mags (3 original factory beretta mags w/ purchase) and fired w/ “limp wrist”, low grip, high grip, etc.
> 
> Only thing I did not do is fire from a bench/vice setup.


Sorry, didn't notice #3.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Agree with denner......I would suspect recoil spring.
#2 multiple 9mm ammo manufactures.... have you shot any S&B 124 fmj? Thats a fairly common range ammo that is Nato spec. If it doesn't lock back with that- then the issue is not the ammo- it is definitely an abnormally stiff recoil spring.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The spring for the slide lock may not be installed right. First thing I would check


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Kinda as said above with everything, so I don't have a lot more to offer, but just like Higgy said. I have some pistols, not my 92 though, that have had some issue with some of the CCI 115 grain ball (powder puff range ammo) not locking the slide back, but going to hotter SD ammo or NATO ball, they ran okay.

Keep us posted on this...for me to hear a 92 of any sort, unless it's a MilSurp that has had tons of rounds put through it and rode hard, having malfunctions, is rare.


----------



## Zarreff (Sep 29, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> The spring for the slide lock may not be installed right. First thing I would check


Will try. Thx


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you disassemble the pistol past a simple breakdown and/or did you add or replace any parts? Does the pistol manually lock back on an empty magazine when you rack the slide and what type of ammo were you shooting, not that it matters? I'd purchase a 13 pd recoil spring and try that just to make sure as well. I run 14-15 pd wolff springs in my 92 and it doesn't hickup or fail to lockback on anything I've used.


----------



## fleaflop (3 mo ago)

Zarreff said:


> New Beretta 92X - will lock back if racked w/ empty mag inserted. But, new 92X has never slide locked after last round when on the range.
> 1) Original Beretta issued mags.
> 2) Multiple 9 mm ammo manufacturers.
> 3) thumbs not resting on slide-lock
> ...


Sounds like higgy baby is on the right track. I have several 92s and many mags related. With an empty mag inserted, I can get most to lock, or not lock depending on force used to cycle slide..... Spring tension would be area of interest in your case. I have a feeling your spring will loosen up after another 1K rounds or so. If your impatient... Change the spring.... I'm not a fan of this cause you could fix that and cause another issue with a weaker spring...


----------

